# Stephon??



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Rumor has it that the Knicks want to buy out marbury which would make him a free agaent. Now, i know what most ppl are thinking as i did in years past...marbury is a cancer he shoots too much everwhere hes gone has become a train wreck...and i agree, but considering our pg situation do you think he would be worth a flier at the bare minimum? hes on the tail end of his career and i believe he would want to compete for a ring and would enjoy playing with KG again even if he didnt before...i dont know its just an idea...thoughts???


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Sit down Doc, the big 3... maybe even Posey and discuss it, these guys would know what hes like on and off the court (especially KG).
Once he's released (big if on that even happening though) even get Garnett to call and tell him exactly what his role would be.

Coming off the bench for some instant offense, possibly... maaaaybe worth bringing in for the minimum on talent alone.

However he is a total headcase, and teams he is on just dont seem to win, so while tempting i might not do it even at a cheap price.

then again, test it for 10 games and you could release him again without too much loss


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I think if he goes somewhere it will be cleveland or miami though


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Are you ****ing serious?

Lets grab Chris Webber and any other available losers.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

no...at least marbury still has talent and plays a position where, if we were to suffer an injury, we'd be screwed


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Let KG, Allen, and Pierce decide. I bet they stay far away from him

Lebron will want him, and Lebron get's what he wants. Riley may also think he can turn things around...


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

No.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

No, no, no, no, no, no, no.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

alright, so the plan is to ride out with rondo and house and if one or both of them happen to get hurt we can just place scabs at point


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I think Marbury would thrive in this type of situation. Hes no longer that great and he has the talent around him to be a 4th wheel.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Does he have the brain to be a fourth option?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

im not even a celtic fan and im sayin hell no


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Of course not.



> alright, so the plan is to ride out with rondo and house and if one or both of them happen to get hurt we can just place scabs at point


Kinda like most NBA teams only carry two serviceable points on the roster.

OMG what if Parker AND Jacque Vaughn get injured?!?!

Also you think that somehow Marbury would come here and be a contingency plan if Rondo and House get hurt. Wrong. If Marbs comes here, he's playing 35 minutes per. Which I want no part of.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

i don't want him and his $15 sneakers near the celtics lol


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

Marbury if a cancer no way do I want him here, when was the last time he was on a winning team or even made his teammates better no way!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I still say we sign Earl Boykins


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

**** that dude


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Marbury? No. No. No. No. 
He'd have to:
1. Play a role. Highly unlikely he'd be willing. 
2. Be a team player. See above. 
3. Settle for a small contract. Ibid. 
4. Take his medication. Yeah, refer to #1.
5. Realize he needs medication. Whatever.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Worst. Suggestion. Ever.


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

Marbury actually had a good season as recently as last year. His efficiency rating was better than guys like Mike Bibby and Richard Jefferson, and better than the 06-07 seasons of Delonte West and Ryan Gomes (both guys who'd probably be on this new Cs team if Danny was able to make it happen).

So, it would be all about his head. He still has skills.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

No to Marbury and no to Boykins


----------



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

abwowang said:


> No to Marbury and no to Boykins


AMEN!
Garnett or Ray Allen wouldn't want Marbury and Boykins is too small and isn't exactly a character guy. We don't want anyone hindering Rondo in his development like Marbury or Boykins.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Marbury no chance to be bnought out now anyway


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

There's no need for a point guard.

Our point guard play is fine, unlike what most people think.

First of all, theres little responsibility for a PG playing next to Allen, Pierce and Garnett in the first place. All he has to do is bring the ball up, hit open shots and as any player should do, play good defense. The stupidest thing I've heard from posters in the General Forum is that if the point is incapable of making plays then the trio will be unsuccessful.

Rondo fills the requirement as a PG. He plays great defense. There's no doubt that he can bring the ball up the court in pressure situations. And he can git open shots. When I mean open shots, that's not strictly jumpshots. It's just as effective to cut for a layup when one of our big 3 gets doubled. Anyways, his jumper's improved tons. I bet you a season ago he wouldn't even have taken as many jumpers as he made against Orlando. He's made a large percentage of them so far this season. He is doing fine, plus his rebounding, penetration and playmaking are all bonuses.

On any other team, Eddie House would look mediocre. But he's perfect for this situation. He spreads the D and hits open 3's. He's killer from the arc and brings a lot of scoring punch from the bench. His enthusiasm is contagious, which is evident when you see him and all the other Celtics going crazy on the bench.

The rotation at the 1 as a whole is pretty good. Rondo and House cover each other's deficiencies and feed off the Big 3 well. Both Allen's can play PG for periods of time and you always have Pruitt if worst comes to worst. The PG spot is completely fine, it's the big man situation that needs work, specifically the C spot.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I agree, im not too concerned about the PG spot.. an injury will cause havoc but thats the same anywhere, still want a strong back up big


----------



## km109 (Jul 18, 2003)

It would be an absolutely great move if we still had Bassy! I'm guessing they'd come to blows, probably during a time out. With this team no way unless it's written into his contract that KG gets to B****slap him whenever he screws up on or off the floor. Now that would be worth the price of a courtside ticket!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Maybe sign him as a mascot/spokesperson only


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Marbury has gone off the deep end and is not a winner. I can understand wanting to take a risk given the fact that he has talent, but you'd think there's another option. Look at how well Beno Udrih is even doing with minutes in Sacramento. 

It's unfortunate really because I think Delonte West would have been great for this team. He has good size defensively and can shoot the ball efficiently without demanding that many touches.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

What's wrong with Starbury?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Starbury is a rich man's Rafer. Let's just put it like that.

I am hoping the Knicks can get him out of New York, so when I watch a Knicks' game I won't be as painful. However, I don't want the Celtics to get him. 

Starbury should go to Europe or D-League.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I'd give him a try if I was the GM. If he ****ed up then I'd just deactivate him for the rest of the season. If they were to pick him up he'd act right I think though, he wouldn't be able to act a fool with three other veterans on the team.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Hes Marbury... pretty sure he could act a fool regardless of who or where he was around


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

You'd have to be a moron to not fall in place with the team the Celtics have now. But like you said..he is Marbury. ity:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Aznboi812 said:


> i don't want him and his $15 sneakers near the celtics lol


his shoes are great. i own three pairs


----------

